# Best way to talk to teen



## ybfat1 (Jan 3, 2016)

We've decided to divorce and have to talk to our 15yo son about it. We plan on staying friends and co parenting. Thanks

Sent from my B3-A20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

I would find a qualified therapist to walk you through it. Two things that pop into my head: 

1) Emphasize that you will always love him--that the kind of love a parent has for a child is unconditional and eternal, meaning that there's nothing he can ever do to make you stop loving him. 
2) Stress that the divorce is in no way his fault. That you've discovered you're incompatible with each other, and this would be true even if you never had him. But tell him the two of you will always remain friends because of your common love for him.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Your son is 15, he has likely seen this coming for a while now. Just be honest with him about everything. He doesn't need gory details, but he does need the truth. At his age, he can determine his living arrangement, so respect what he has to say about it all. It will be so good for him if the two of you really can remain amicable.


----------



## ybfat1 (Jan 3, 2016)

We've agreed to get a therapist for us both and have both started with counselors of our own..just need to tell him and make a plan

Sent from my B3-A20 using Tapatalk


----------

